# Chris Christensen brush



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I bought a CC butter comb a few weeks ago and I really do love it. It was worth every penny. I’m now thinking I would like a CC brush. For those of you who use the CC products I would love a recommendation on which brush to get. 
Thanks! 😊


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I received a big G slicker for Christmas and it really is night and day from the cheapie show tech slicker I have, even though they look remarkably similar.


----------



## Linda Bradley (Jan 5, 2021)

Spottytoes said:


> I bought a CC butter comb a few weeks ago and I really do love it. It was worth every penny. I’m now thinking I would like a CC brush. For those of you who use the CC products I would love a recommendation on which brush to get.
> Thanks! 😊


The, "Go Groomer" publically recommends them. I have any of their products on my wish list. But she has had her brushes for many many years and still looks new when you watch her groom.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I have the big g coral slicker. I have the medium size. It is a great brush but I usually go through the coat with a gentler shorter-bristled brush first and then use it as a finishing brush. You have to go pretty slow and gentle with the coral slicker to avoid hair breakage. But nothing beats it for getting that perfect fluffed look.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Big G is my favorite brush for Noelle for sure. I also use a more gentle brush to find actual knots and the like, but for fluffing, wonderful. Love it during the last phase of blow drying as well. Poof goes the poodle.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I’ve got the Big K and it really is so powerful. You’ll just have to make sure you’re not scratching Bobby’s skin with it. As I’m still learning, and because most of Peggy’s hair is still fairly short, I find it safest to go deep with my cheap plastic-tipped slicker and, like Raindrops, do the more superficial finish work with the Big K. It really fluffs her up nicely.

I do wish I’d gotten the medium instead of the large, but that’s probably more about my inexperience than anything else.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Thanks for the input everyone! Still haven’t completely decided but I’m pretty sold on the brand.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

In regard to big G vs big K, the difference is density of tines so I think I might decide based on my dog's coat. Misha has a thinner softer more wavy coat so the big G gets through it just fine. But for a very dense poodle coat it may be a bit much to work it through the coat. So the big K would likely be more useful.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I wish I could have tried out both brushes, but I decided on the Big K after reading a comparison on Poodle Forum. Peggy’s topknot is still fairly loose and wavy (not sure if that will ever change), but her body is dense.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Bobby is such a mix. His upper body is very thick, curly and dense. His tummy and chest areas are softly curly. His topknot is a mix but definitely quite thick and dense. His ears are pretty thick and curly and I’m letting the ear hair grow longer. His legs are mainly wavy but thick. I am thinking the Big G or medium Big K would be a good choice especially since I will go shorter with his body again once the weather starts warming up. I do brush him first with a soft plastic bristle brush made for curly hair. He really likes it as it must feel good on his skin. After a good brushing I comb him from head to toe. Since I’ve let his hair grow a bit this winter I’m finding it takes a lot longer to comb through his hair which is where I’m thinking maybe the slicker will help not to mention it would poof him up more. 😊 More experienced folks could definitely chime in here if I’m off base.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

I have a Big G slicker and like it, but unfortunately Zephyr does not. I got a slicker with tipped tines, and he likes that much better. If Bobby really likes the plastic brush he may not care for either CC brush.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I have the Mark VIII Round Head Large Slicker Brush by Chris Christensen Which I prefer to the rectangle shape slickers and I find the wooden handle more comfortable. It’s great when the hair gets a little longer because it can get through a coat when other cheaper slickers aren’t deep enough. I’m gentle using it but I comb to the skin, I don’t use a slicker to reach the skin.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

reraven123 said:


> I have a Big G slicker and like it, but it unfortunately Zephyr does not. I got a slicker with tipped tines, and he likes that much better. If Bobby really likes the plastic brush he may not care for either CC brush.


After much thinking, reading reviews, and doing the brushing/combing routine twice since I started this thread I have decided to hold off. I don’t really think it will speed up anything for us and Bobby seems to like his brushes. I have a cheaper slicker which I never use and decided to try it and honestly, it isn’t for us. The brushes I use really work well for Bobby’s needs at this time and it looks like everyone pretty much does a comb through even after using a slicker. We do a good job of keeping matting at bay so I think we are ok with what we are using. He goes to the groomer ever 5 to 6 weeks and I just do his in between appointment stuff. I do like him curly so the straight poofy look isn’t my goal although I adore how he looks and feels after being freshly groomed. When and if the time comes I decide I will do everything myself, I will revisit the slicker as I know it will definitely be necessary for a good poodle blow dry and clip/cut. These are the tools we use and they really do work nicely on Bobby’s coat. I really appreciate the input and will definitely file it away if I decide to use a slicker at some point.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Which is the brush that Bobby adores? I’d like to try it on Peggy.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

He really likes all of them. I use each brush for a different purposes. The top light blue one is a human brush for wet curly hair. He loves this one and it’s the one we have used the longest. I think you can find this type of brush anywhere. I have a cat one that’s similar but they don’t make them anymore so I was very happy to have found this one. It’s easy on me too. It feels good in my hand. I like the blue one better anyway as the bristles are a little longer. I love this brush as does Bobby. It’s very gentle but definitely brushes nicely. The bristles are soft yet flexible. I use it at an angle when I want to get deeper in. It’s great for fluffing up his ears too. It’s my favorite of the three.

The one on the left is also a human wet curly hair brush. This one actually does a nice job of grabbing loose hair. It’s gentle as well. I can brush right to the skin. The round one is a horse brush. Firm and thick but again gentle. I use it all over but I like it most for his topknot and tail. I use the comb for his whole body and that definitely gets the loose hair and puffs him up a bit. That’s what takes the time and I was thinking a slicker would speed things up but now I’m thinking perhaps not. Once the warmer weather hits we are going shorter and these tools, at least for us, are great for shorter hair although I’m going to keep his ears longer, I think. I know there are definitely “proper” poodle tools but I am happy with what we use. Bobby seriously loves to be groomed and we’ve never had a real matting problem. That’s all any poodle mom can ask for, right? 😉


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Which is the brush that Bobby adores? I’d like to try it on Peggy.


I can’t remember the brand that I got. Look up Tangle Teaser brand. Our brush is basically another brand of the same type of brush.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Just realized the brand is on the back of the brush.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I like your improvisational style! If it’s keeping Bobby happy and comfortable—and you, too!—why not, right? Use what works.

I should try some of my own hair tools on Peggy. I have long, thick, wavy hair.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Thank you, PTP! Anyone who knows me would definitely describe me as improvisational! 😉
Sure! I say go for it! Unless one is grooming for show may as well experiment. Who knows...maybe you’ll discover something magical! 😊 The breeder actually told me to try human brushes when we picked up Bobby. She said some work very well. I agree.


----------

